# 5 Month old is thrashing about in crib ALL night - HELP!!!!!



## Carrie Grant (Mar 17, 2007)

I really hope you can help?  Our 5 month old Son has recently been moved from his Moses Basket to a Crib - we felt his Cotbed was still too big for him, so compromised with the Crib which is still in our room.  Almost every night since we introduced the Crib, our son Ramsay is thrashing about - kicking his legs, waving his arms and throwing his head from side to side.  He does this for most of the night, or until we relent and bring him in beside us.  Do you think it's just because of the change from Moses basket to crib, or do you think there may be something else?

Thank you again for your help!!

Carrie XX


----------



## verity c (Oct 23, 2006)

Hi Carrie,

Sorry for not answering sooner but just wondering how you are getting on??

Let me know

Luv V xx


----------



## Carrie Grant (Mar 17, 2007)

Hi V

It wasn't as bad last night, but it's still happening - do you have any advice?

Many thanks

Carrie XX


----------



## verity c (Oct 23, 2006)

Hi Carrie!!

It may be just the change from moses basket to crib, 

When Ramsey was in the moses basket how was he covered?? Was he just covered with blankets?? Did you ever bring him in bed with you then? 

If not already but have you tried a gro bag?? Sometimes babies find these more comfortable and cosy hence this helps sleep!!

Is he well otherwise? Has he started weaning yet, i know the recommendations are 6 months but some babies do start earlier.

if concerns continue come back to us or speak to your hv

Let me know how you get on

Luv V xxxx


----------

